# snowmobile recovery



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was wondering what happens to snowmobiles when they go through the ice on a lake? I know that the owner is responsible for getting the machine out but I am sure there are times the depths prevent that. I have also heard that the there are some kind of fines (state/federal) if the machine isnt recovered. Just curious on how they are recovered and what kind of businesses one would contact if you lose your sled to the lake. Thanks.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

a person is required to have the sled brought up. depending on the depts of the water you would contact a tow truck if shallow. A diver might be 
needed if to deep. The diver would hook a line to the machine and the truck would pull it out. Most local police depts have a list of divers available.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

I saw some guys take a machine out of a lake and they used 2x12x20 for a base and nailed or screwed some 10' 2x4's together in a triangle shape and had a block and tackle. I assume it was the sled owner, But one guy got down to his skibby's and jumped in the water. When he got out of the water he went right for a running truck. lol.. The water was over his head. Once the ropes were hooked they had it on the ice and had their contraption back to shore in minutes. I dont think the whole deal took an hour. I would say that guy has good friends.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

As the owner you are obligated to get it out of the water and the DNR will fine you for the environmental issues, oil and gas leaking out into the water.

Recover methods commonly used are the block and tackle style described above or if the sled is in close to shore or in an open water area divers can hook a cable to it and use a tow truck to pull it out. I have even heard of people that go down while skipping across rivers using barges with a hoist and divers to get them out.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

we've recovered quite a few things from the icy waters in the last few years, 4 sleds and 2 trucks. the triangle with the block and tackle is pretty necessary for the larger vehicles, but a lot of times just a rope and some good buddies can get out a sled, as long as the person is willing to get back into the water to hook up the rope. It all depends if they go through a crack, or if there is actually bad ice. If the ice is truly bad and you can't get close, the best bet is to go out there in a flat bottom boat and take as much rope/cable as possible and winch the damn thing out, but if you can get close and lift almost vertically, you can lift quite a bit until it gets to the surface.


----------

